# My Newly Purchased 7" Serrasalmus sanchezi



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I just snapped these pictures of my sanchezi today. He came out of his hiding spot, now that he is getting comfortable with his tank. His colors are back (he was slightly discolored from stress) and I think he is a beautiful fish, and I'm proud to own him. I just purcahsed him from luckydog on February 27, 2006.

Let me know what you think, and feel free to rate the thread if you would like!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

he looks awesome taylor.

are u going to keep him in the 130?


----------



## Ricaracing (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice colors on that sanchezi


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

awesome fish, it spakles with color.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

great colors. looks like a perfect speciment!


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

not too shabby taylor. he's got amazing color.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nice looking sanchezi!!!!!!!!

does he have a hint of heater burn???


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Very corlorful looking Sanchezi...healthy looking too...I love the Red eyes of course...Nice pick-up.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice. I myself am thinking about picking one of these up pretty soon. I want to get a p again. But yours looks great


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> nice looking sanchezi!!!!!!!!
> 
> does he have a hint of heater burn???


I'm not sure, that's what I'm guessing. I also saw that spot for the first time once I took the pictures and got them up on the computer. It does not show just to look at him, only with the flash of the camera evidently......

Thanks for all the comments guys, I really appreciate it.









Good luck finding a nice sanchezi killerbee! From what I've heard for the most part, they are a mean little fish to own.








~Taylor~


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Congrats on the pick up. He is amazing.

Trystan


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

nice big sanchezi.


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

he is stunning! can't wait for my 3in sanch to grow 7in like yours


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

beautiful sanchezi, nice dark colors too. I just picked one up for myself the other day. Except mine is way meaner looking lol :rasp:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Seriously nice fish! great pickup!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

do u wanna know how i feel? is this way:


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

blazednosferatu said:


> beautiful sanchezi, nice dark colors too. I just picked one up for myself the other day. Except mine is way meaner looking lol :rasp:


I just saw yours in your thread. They both basically look the same.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice pick up. Waiting for the feeding vid.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Piranha Prince said:


> Nice pick up. Waiting for the feeding vid.


I haven't even tried feeding him yet, I just don't think he will eat at the moment. Maybe in a few more days.

He did eat some feeder guppies today that I had in the tank though. There were about 5 that kept breeding and he must have snuffed them all out because I don't see them. That or they are hiding in fear, which I don't think is the case because guppies don't come across as being that "smart".








~Taylor~


----------



## kix0102 (Apr 24, 2005)

wow, colors look amazingg, hope he turns out to be a monster, sounds like he already is.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

What size tank? very nice looking sanch by the way. Love the color.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, he's a beauty








Nice catch, Taylor


----------



## luckydog (Apr 20, 2005)

Taylor's right. Chances are he probably won't eat anything prepared. He doesn't have a huge appetite, just a bad attitude. He never actually "ate" the feeders I gave him, he just bit off the back half and called it good. As long as it wasn't alive, he was happy.

I've had the best luck with crawlers from the baitshop. They seem to bring that red eye out real nice. He will eat prepared foods occasionally, but I think the previous owner raised him on mostly live foods, so that's what he's used to.


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow nice pics.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Slim said:


> Taylor's right. Chances are he probably won't eat anything prepared. He doesn't have a huge appetite, just a bad attitude. He never actually "ate" the feeders I gave him, he just bit off the back half and called it good. As long as it wasn't alive, he was happy.
> 
> I've had the best luck with crawlers from the baitshop. They seem to bring that red eye out real nice. He will eat prepared foods occasionally, but I think the previous owner raised him on mostly live foods, so that's what he's used to.


Thanks, I was just going to PM you and ask you what you've fed him. I just made that homemeade gelatin mix food that my cariba loves, but I don't want to try that with him yet, because chances are it will sink to the bottom and dissolve in my water.

I think I will start with pieces of pollock fillet. Then I can let those sit in the tank for a few minutes for him to realize what it is without worrying about it screwing up the water. Then when he starts eating that fast enough I will switch him over to the gelatin mix.

I'm sure he will get hungry enough sometime so he will have to eat prepared foods, because I don't feed feeders......

Thanks for all the nice comments guys, it makes me feel good.
~Taylor~


----------



## luckydog (Apr 20, 2005)

Yeah, I planned on weening hiim of live foods also, but that was put to a hault when I brought him to school with me. I couldn't have frozen meat in the dorm for various reasons, and he liked the crawlers, so I just fed him those with an occasional quarantined feeder.

Good luck, he's pretty stubborn, hehe.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Very nice!!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice fish you picked up /


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Awesome and congrats.....

Welcome to the sanchezi club....









Jay


----------



## Sonic (Feb 28, 2006)

coolermaster said:


> he is stunning! can't wait for my 3in sanch to grow 7in like yours


Ditto







great looking Sanchezi and at 7" wow







i thought 6" was the max size.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Sonic said:


> he is stunning! can't wait for my 3in sanch to grow 7in like yours


Ditto







great looking Sanchezi and at 7" wow







i thought 6" was the max size.
[/quote]
Thank you very much.









I just wanted to share that he finally just ate tonight. A nice fat piece of pollock fillet. I was getting really nervous because his stomach was indented from being empty.








~Taylor~


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

i wish i could see that guy in real life...he looks amazing!!!!!!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

wow bringing a year old thread back to life...

anyways that is a nice sanchezi you got there


----------

